# 489 Visa grants July 2016



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I am starting a new thread for 489 visa applicants for both State Nominated & Family Sponsored. This thread is for new grants going to be released for 489 visa applicants from 1st July 2016 on wards.

This thread will give us information about visa grants in July'16. :welcome:


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Subscribing.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Subscribing.


----------



## Rajjatk (Oct 14, 2015)

subscribibg


----------



## Rajjatk (Oct 14, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Alhamdullah,I received my visa-489 4th July-2016.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

alam1976 said:


> Alhamdullah,I received my visa-489 4th July-2016.


Many-Many congratulations Alam1976.. We hope our grants are also on the way. :fingerscrossed::juggle::boxing:


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi. Im thinking of directing my pathway into 489. 
I have lodged 189 for 60 pts and 190 for 65 pts. 
Below is my breakdwn. As i couldnt get 7 each in ielts, and i notice
That must be 7 each of ielts so state can sponsor for my job code,
Im thinking of applying 489 by december if no progress. 
My age is 39 this year. Can anyone advise?
Also, can share which state offer free educ for
Primary for 489 holder?

Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15

Total 60+5(nsw state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged 16 June 2016


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

There is a new 489 Visa grant yesterday on 11/07/16 to a applicant.

Applicant Name: Karamjit
Visa Lodged : 28/02/16
State Sponsored: South Australia
CO Conatct: 21/03/16
Visa Grant: 11/07/16

Update if you also knows any 489 applicant who have had visa grant recently in July'16.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

I suggest you to take PTE test. You can score higher than IELTS equivalent of 7. Be sure to take few mock exams before final test. If you can get higher points, 189 is much faster than 489, I think. All the best.


Princecarl said:


> Hi. Im thinking of directing my pathway into 489.
> I have lodged 189 for 60 pts and 190 for 65 pts.
> Below is my breakdwn. As i couldnt get 7 each in ielts, and i notice
> That must be 7 each of ielts so state can sponsor for my job code,
> ...


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

sudeepkc said:


> I suggest you to take PTE test. You can score higher than IELTS equivalent of 7. Be sure to take few mock exams before final test. If you can get higher points, 189 is much faster than 489, I think. All the best.


Hi. Thanks. Yeah i will try pte soon. However, i was thinking
Of this as last option. May i know how long is 489 processing?
Why other applicants go for 489?
What are the benefits of 489?
Which state is free educ for primary to sec?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Friends 

We have one more applicant who got visa grant on 14th July'16 for 489 State Sponsored.

He lodged visa on 19th Dec'15
Visa grant: 14th July'16.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

According to my knowledge NSW provide free education for visa -489.



Princecarl said:


> Hi. Im thinking of directing my pathway into 489.
> I have lodged 189 for 60 pts and 190 for 65 pts.
> Below is my breakdwn. As i couldnt get 7 each in ielts, and i notice
> That must be 7 each of ielts so state can sponsor for my job code,
> ...


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

alam1976 said:


> According to my knowledge NSW provide free education for visa -489.


Thanks for your reply. I searched thru but only
far coast south is open for my jobcode 261313 and
Also requires 7 each. 

Hope other states will open and not requires 7 each.
Im losing hope for 60 pts at 189. The compettion
Is very tough thats why thinking of 489. 
Im retaking my pte too. Hope there will be
Clearer picture by septembr

Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(nsw state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged 16 June 2016


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi I'm subscribing here.

I have launched my 489 visa on 15 sep 2015 with 60 points. 
1st CO contact on 6th Nov asking for Medicals and PCC. Submitted both on 26th Nov . 
2nd CO contacted on 12tg Feb 2016 asking for my sponsor's documents and submitted the same on next day itself. Still now no response from them and am waiting for my grant.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Gowtham1589 said:


> Hi I'm subscribing here.
> 
> I have launched my 489 visa on 15 sep 2015 with 60 points.
> 1st CO contact on 6th Nov asking for Medicals and PCC. Submitted both on 26th Nov .
> 2nd CO contacted on 12tg Feb 2016 asking for my sponsor's documents and submitted the same on next day itself. Still now no response from them and am waiting for my grant.


Hi

May i know ur points brkdown and job code?
May i also ask why you opted for 489 instead
Of 189/190?

For my job code, currently hv to be 7 each in
Ielts/pte which i couldnt get hence looking for
489 option. 

Thanks
Anzo 261313 Software Engineer
ACS+ve 
IELTS (R 7.5, L 7.5, W 6.5, S 7)
Partner Points 5
Age 25
Work exp 15
Educ 15
Total 60+5(nsw state sponsorship)
189 lodged 16June 2016
190 lodged 16 June 2016


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,
My points break down: 
Age - 30
Qualification- 15
Exp - 5
Family sponsor - 10
Totally 60 points. 
If you have individual 60 points without any sponsorship u can apply for 189/190. But in my case I got 60 points after the sponsors contribution. So I have to be in 489 pool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

My job code is - 263111.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

*Grant*

Alhamdulillah, By the grace of Almighty God I and my wife got the Grant today.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sharif444 said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the grace of Almighty God I and my wife got the Grant today.



Wow.. Many more congratulations Bro..
It has proved things moving no doubt its slow but they are releasing grants.

When others get grants it motivates others & keep us hopeful.

BTW once again Congrats..

Please update your details at www.myimmitracker.com also.


----------



## stamepritr (Jul 22, 2016)

*489 FS for 263111*

I am trying to sponsor my brother under 489 Family Sponsor for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer, there is a queue/pending of 4768 of EOIs in this category only, that means it is impossible to receive invitations for at least for another 2 years in this category for him to migrate, is there any other option than sitting for IELTS again and again,


----------



## stamepritr (Jul 22, 2016)

*IELTS 7 for 489ers for 263111*

My friend came to Australia with 489 FS Visa, for the EOI he submitted on May 2014, currently he is facing a problem that employers ask for IELTS 7 or above for him to offer employment on 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer, the main reason for him to come to Australia on 489 itself is that he could not get all 7 in his IELTS Exams please help with suggestions,


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Hlo friends..

one more 489 visa granted today.
Here is detail:
Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
Visa Lodge:28 jan,2016
Employer Verification :13 April,2016
Employer Verification:17 May,2016
Case Officer recontacted:24 July,2016
Grany:26 July,2016


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Dear friends, 
State Occupation List of Queensland has been updated and there is no more my nominated Occupation. What will happen in such case? I am afraid that my application will be rejected. Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sudeepkc said:


> Dear friends,
> State Occupation List of Queensland has been updated and there is no more my nominated Occupation. What will happen in such case? I am afraid that my application will be rejected. Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you


Looking at your timeline you already got nomination from Queensland, you already got invite to lodge your visa, you already lodged your visa with DIBP..
Then what is the problem with your nominated occupation ?

When already you have lodged your visa with DIBP it does not matter at present if your occupation IN or OUT in state nominated list..

Be cool.. focus on your visa grant.. i think you are unnecessarily having tension.. focus on visa grant,,


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> Looking at your timeline you already got nomination from Queensland, you already got invite to lodge your visa, you already lodged your visa with DIBP..
> Then what is the problem with your nominated occupation ?
> 
> When already you have lodged your visa with DIBP it does not matter at present if your occupation IN or OUT in state nominated list..
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to reply to my question.

There were rumors on DIBP returning the VISA fee for 190 applicants if the skill is not listed in CSOL of 2017, that made me worried. But since my skill is still on CSOL, that makes me feel more relaxed I was worried as I thought all that money for nothing and your reply makes so much sense and is kinda obvious now. Sorry if that sounded like a stupid question!


----------



## rohitmittal (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi everyone! Can somebody plz through some light on @ when is the last time a person got his visa grant on 489 SS QLD.

In my case i have lodged my visa (489 SS Qld) application on 21 mar 16 Still no employer verification, 

I am very much very worried about, when my grant wil come????


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys.. there is one more 489 Visa grant on 29/07/2016.

Here is details:
Visa Lodged: 18/12/16
CO Contact: 18/01/16
Employer Verification: 16/06/16
Visa Grant: 29/07/16.


Do updates if you also knows somebody who get his visa recently..


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

rohitmittal said:


> Hi everyone! Can somebody plz through some light on @ when is the last time a person got his visa grant on 489 SS QLD.
> 
> In my case i have lodged my visa (489 SS Qld) application on 21 mar 16 Still no employer verification,
> 
> I am very much very worried about, when my grant wil come????



It is not always necessary that every 489 applicant will have Employer Verification.

I also applied Feb'16 and still does not have any employer verification.. SO don't worry and have and have patience.


----------



## rohitmittal (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanx buddy for the moral support. But still.........


----------



## Christopher Deepak (Jul 29, 2016)

Kamboj said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am starting a new thread for 489 visa applicants for both State Nominated & Family Sponsored. This thread is for new grants going to be released for 489 visa applicants from 1st July 2016 on wards.
> 
> This thread will give us information about visa grants in July'16. :welcome:


Hi,

My name is Christopher Deepak.

My DOB is 23.08.1981

My qualification is BCA degree completed in Aug 2013 at Sikkim Manipal University.

My previous qualification was Diploma in Electrical & Electronics Engineering.

With my Diploma,i have 11 years of work experience and with my degree i have 3 years of work experience.

My PTE score is 62 in Listening,60 in reading,61 in speaking and 69 in writing.

I started work in 2005.

My designation is system administrator(262113) and my assessment with ACS was successful and i got a letter from them on 25th Jun 2014 which is valid for 2 years.

My questions are:

1)Am i eligible for 489 visa?

2)What is the total points i score?

3)Can i apply with my current PTE score or do i need to get 65+ in all components of PTE to qualify?

4)How long is the process time of this 489 visa and is it advisable for me to apply for this visa.

PS:I have uncles and aunts who live in Sydney since 1988.

Awaiting your reply.

Regards
Deepak
<*SNIP*> *See below post*


----------



## Christopher Deepak (Jul 29, 2016)

Christopher Deepak said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Christopher Deepak.
> 
> ...


To add here,i completed my diploma in DEE in 2003.

Regards
Deepak
<*SNIP*>


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

There is one more grant under 489 Family Sponsored for Queensland.. Applicant applied on 8th September'15 and got grant on 8th August'16.


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Wait is killing*

Hello All,

I lodged visa application on 2nd of August 2016 and received a quick response on 16th of August from Case Officer asking for Additional Docs. I uploaded all the docs on the next day that is on 17th except health report which would be sent by the hospital.

My query is, although, I'm not claiming any points for work experience and I still have uploaded the docs regarding my employment(experience, appointment letter with salary slips) are they going to verify that by calling my employer.

This wait is unendurable. How long is it going to take ?


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi All

I have filed for SA visa under 489 category in the first week of August. Any idea on the Grant waiting time ?


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged visa application on 2nd of August 2016 and received a quick response on 16th of August from Case Officer asking for Additional Docs. I uploaded all the docs on the next day that is on 17th except health report which would be sent by the hospital.
> 
> ...


-----------

Which occupation you applied for? and which region?

I am also in that waiting zone ... Applied for visa on 22nd July ... Got Medical & PCC on 1st August. Submitter them by 6th August. I thought mine should be processed in a month as they don't normally do PCC and Medicals so soon. I thought I was lucky but still waiting ... 2 months 10 days 

I emailed them just to check if they had received my documents ... I received an email back "Auto responder" ... It has a link which says the processing of 15 July 2016applications is going on. So, hopefully it should be my turn. Grant awaited :fingerscrossed: You can keep a check on which batch of files are under process ... May be gives you an idea ...


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> -----------
> 
> Which occupation you applied for? and which region?
> 
> ...


I have applied for Western Australia in Electronics Engineer. Mine is family sponsored. 


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> I have applied for Western Australia in Electronics Engineer. Mine is family sponsored.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Oh... It's FS!!! I am not so sure... But from wt I hv read and known... The issuance quota for FS visas per month are only 5. And therefore it may take much longer. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Oh... It's FS!!! I am not so sure... But from wt I hv read and known... The issuance quota for FS visas per month are only 5. And therefore it may take much longer.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Where did you read that there is an issuance quota for visa? That's ridiculous I have heard something like this for the first time. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Where did you read that there is an issuance quota for visa? That's ridiculous I have heard something like this for the first time.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


------

I am sorry ... I am just saying this based on something I read ... I shall try to find and share that link with you... But I hope this is not the scenario ...


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Where did you read that there is an issuance quota for visa? That's ridiculous I have heard something like this for the first time.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


---

My bad ... That was for Issuance of Invitations and not Visa... It was 5 per month but not since July, they have increased that... Here is tht link ... 

Here is the link: Good news for 489 (Family sponsored) at last | Iscah


So sorry, might have scared you ... please accept my sincere apologies ...


----------



## Unbearable28 (Aug 26, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> ---
> 
> My bad ... That was for Issuance of Invitations and not Visa... It was 5 per month but not since July, they have increased that... Here is tht link ...
> 
> ...


You have got nothing to apologise my friend. Mistakes happen. By the way really great news for 489ers. 
I hope we both get our golden emails soon. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> You have got nothing to apologise my friend. Mistakes happen. By the way really great news for 489ers.
> I hope we both get our golden emails soon.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Yes ... I pray too .... btw ... the link that I got from the DIBP as autoresponder ... 

We fall into Priority Group 3 ... and currently application 15th July application are in process ... Expecting wait of another week or so for my application which was on 22nd July ... Check this link ... Title "GSM SkillSelect allocation information" - Priority processing information for GSM SkillSelect applications ... 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

New thread on Visa Issuance started for 489 applicants who are awaiting their grants post September 2016 ...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1150674-489-visa-grants.html#post11142434


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

sukhant said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have filed for SA visa under 489 category in the first week of August. Any idea on the Grant waiting time ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=11142418

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, someone raised a valid question here. Can anyone check from their sources in Australia, if the employer is only hiring folks above 7 in IELTS/PTE only..Are the employers really bothered with scores? Do 190/189 people have an edge over 489?

I applied via agent in July for NSW-Stream 2- SS- 223111 is the code..


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys, someone raised a valid question here. Can anyone check from their sources in Australia, if the employer is only hiring folks above 7 in IELTS/PTE only..Are the employers really bothered with scores? Do 190/189 people have an edge over 489?
> 
> I applied via agent in July for NSW-Stream 2- SS- 223111 is the code..


Hi Giri... Thanks for ur question. I don't understand which Visa category you referring to... There is no hiring process in 189/190/489 visas... All three visas are independent of job offers and are only accessed based on skills.

Moreover, though there is no restrictions to the hours and field u can work in all 3 visas, 489 is for people who are ready to work in Regional and therefore there is a restriction of working in a particular area for a period of 1 year. 190 is kinda similar but you are entitled to a particular state and so u have more scope. Of all 3, 189 is unconditional PR. U can stay and work anywhere in Commonwealth of Australia... 

I hope that helps... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Tanaynash, my question is pertaining to the employer's and not the types of visa. 

If you read page 4 in this thread, someone mentioned that his friend is unable to get an offer of job after he landed in Australia, as he is on 489 visa and employer is asking IELTS or PTE score above 7, my question is around that to the folks who are already there..My worry is lot of the folks who apply for 489, have less scores than 7..Are the employers who hire folks on 489 really concerned about this?


----------



## backhome (Jul 14, 2016)

you guys talking about visa grants from july 2016? Well i am a JAN 2016 applicant and havent heard from them after June 2016. So they are clearly prioritizing 189 and 190ers.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Tanaynash, my question is pertaining to the employer's and not the types of visa.
> 
> If you read page 4 in this thread, someone mentioned that his friend is unable to get an offer of job after he landed in Australia, as he is on 489 visa and employer is asking IELTS or PTE score above 7, my question is around that to the folks who are already there..My worry is lot of the folks who apply for 489, have less scores than 7..Are the employers who hire folks on 489 really concerned about this?


Oh ok... Is it 457 visa u talking about? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

backhome said:


> you guys talking about visa grants from july 2016? Well i am a JAN 2016 applicant and havent heard from them after June 2016. So they are clearly prioritizing 189 and 190ers.


No no... I don't think that's not how it works. Every category of visa works it's own priority groups...as far as I understand... Here is the link that will may be help you understand that and also help u get some insight into status of ur application... 

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Dear All,
According to myimmitracker, no grants since August.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Tanaynash, my question is pertaining to the employer's and not the types of visa.
> 
> If you read page 4 in this thread, someone mentioned that his friend is unable to get an offer of job after he landed in Australia, as he is on 489 visa and employer is asking IELTS or PTE score above 7, my question is around that to the folks who are already there..My worry is lot of the folks who apply for 489, have less scores than 7..Are the employers who hire folks on 489 really concerned about this?


To you and anyone else planning or in process of movement.
English score may have somethung to with a particular employer in the case of person who said so. Generically, there is no problem at all in securing any kind of job at all. You need a fairly okay English (unless the job needs someone with high fluency). I am very well spoken and have about 8 in IELTS but I too dont have a job as of now.
Job is more of who you know than what you know.
So a suggestion would be to bring with you atleast 15k if coming alone and more if coming with family. In Regional areas, mostly public transport is almost inexistent and you need a car which can be about 3-4k for a decent used car. 

In the end I can say, keep your options open to any work. Always bear a smile on face and make as much friends as you can. That's the only way to cut it in Regional OZ.

PS. Don't mind spelling mistakes. Phone typing is tough.

Cheers!
Rahul


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Appreciate it Rahul !


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Also Rahul, when did you reach Australia and how you managing the Insurance part? Heard it's tough for 489 guys..Are you a Network Engineer?


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

what is this link "link which says the processing of 15 July 2016applications is going on" .Can you share the same?


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

sukhant said:


> what is this link "link which says the processing of 15 July 2016applications is going on" .Can you share the same?


Hey buddy... 

Those are allocation dates for applications in process.... Here is the link... 

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

thanks..Can you explain what these dates indicate here ?


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

sukhant said:


> thanks..Can you explain what these dates indicate here ?


Well... All the applications made are categorized into one priority group. The explanation for priority group... U can Google it. So this allocation dates are updated from time to time... Now it says 15th June for 489...so that means... Applications which are ready to be processed and fall into that priority group and made till 15th are under process (mostly granting final stage)... I had applied on 22nd June... So that table tells me that I shud soon expect a reply from them... Fingers crossed... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi

I am bit confused here as I can see the dates in Priority 3 and 4 as:

489 Skilled – Regional	15 September 2016	15 September 201​6


----------



## akil.gosai (Sep 23, 2016)

Software Engineer 261313
EOI Submitted 489: 06-aug-2016 - 65 points (55+10)
Invitation to apply : 9-aug-2016
Any idea how long time receive invitation


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

Electrical Engineering 60points
EOI invitation 14/09/2016
submit on 19/09/2016. All documents 
I have done Health examination early this year so I don't need to do again 

Grant 07/10/2016 Brisbane office
Unbelievable. I expect it will take 2 to 3months. 

Good luck for your guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Congratulations. Thats really fast. Which state do you applied? Doyou have dependents?


xiaodong said:


> Electrical Engineering 60points
> EOI invitation 14/09/2016
> submit on 19/09/2016. All documents
> I have done Health examination early this year so I don't need to do again
> ...


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

sudeepkc said:


> Congratulations. Thats really fast. Which state do you applied? Doyou have dependents?




489 Fs in Victoria. I don't have dependants.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

xiaodong said:


> Electrical Engineering 60points
> EOI invitation 14/09/2016
> submit on 19/09/2016. All documents
> I have done Health examination early this year so I don't need to do again
> ...


Awesome! Many congratulations to you... When are you flying? So we have our 1st grant noted... M waiting for mine... Fingers crossed... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

akil.gosai said:


> Software Engineer 261313
> EOI Submitted 489: 06-aug-2016 - 65 points (55+10)
> Invitation to apply : 9-aug-2016
> Any idea how long time receive invitation


It took me 62 days... But I applied when the quota was full and they has stopped giving invitations. So had to wait so long. Shud be faster I ur case.

What's ur IELTS/English score and how much experience u showing? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> It took me 62 days... But I applied when the quota was full and they has stopped giving invitations. So had to wait so long. Shud be faster I ur case.
> 
> What's ur IELTS/English score and how much experience u showing?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




I applied in Australia and I didn't have any work experiences. My uncle sponsored me and just provided some relationship documents. Of course, some other documents such as birth certificate and occupation assessment. 

My ielts is not very high. L7.5R7S6.5W6.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

xiaodong said:


> I applied in Australia and I didn't have any work experiences. My uncle sponsored me and just provided some relationship documents. Of course, some other documents such as birth certificate and occupation assessment.
> 
> My ielts is not very high. L7.5R7S6.5W6.5
> 
> ...


Oh ok... U applied from within Australia... M applying from India... Golden email awaited....  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Waiting.....


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Waiting.....


Hey Deepali... Wts ur points tally n timeline 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

tanaynash said:


> Hey Deepali... Wts ur points tally n timeline
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Total 75 including 10 of State sponsorship rest all is in mthe signature.

Please update your details also.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Total 75 including 10 of State sponsorship rest all is in mthe signature.
> 
> Please update your details also.



Oh... u applied on 1st August...!!!

My timeline for 489 (Regional Sponsorship)
Total points 65 (with sponsorship)
Software Engineer - 261313

ACS Application: 26th April, 2016
ACS Assessment Positive: 29th April, 2016
EOI (Far South Coast) Application: 6th May, 2016
EOI Received: 8th July, 2016
Visa Application: 22nd July, 2016
Form 80 submitted (proactively): 25th July, 2016
First CO contact: 1st August, 2016 (Asked for PCC & Medicals)
PCC & Medicals submission: 5th August, 2016
Emailed DIBP for update: 27th September, 2016
Reply (Automated): 27th September, 2016
Visa grant: fingers crossed... waiting waiting... 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

*149212 vetassess help*



DeepaliVohra said:


> Total 75 including 10 of State sponsorship rest all is in mthe signature.
> 
> Please update your details also.


Hi Deepali

Im actually new to this forum and need some help. I have filed my vetassess for 149212 on 15th August and they raised a request to supply organisation chart for my current company. However, the access of my vetassess panel is with my consultant and he said that the file is in processing. How long does it normally takes for the completion ? I'm probably in the 9th week and haven't received any call from them for verification nor my office or director has received anything. I'm worried as my current company is not a very big firm (about 50-60) people and I'm not sure whether it'll be considered amongst Australian standards or not. Plus I'm not sure if I get desired number of points to claim for SA state sponsorship ?

Have successfully cleared PTE though.

I saw one of you have filed your vetassess in July'15, was 149212 under medium nominations at that time ?

My file claims below:

Age: 27 years
Qualification: New Zealand Diploma in Business-Level 6 (Manukau Institute of Technology, Auckland, NZ)
Experience: November'08-Jan'13 (Checkout Operator at a Supermarket firm in Auckland, New Zealand)
June'13-Present: Customer Service Manager (Eyewear firm in New Delhi, India)

PTE: Overall-76, R: 71, L: 89, S:78, W:77

Looking forward to hear from you soon

Regards,
Archit


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lodged 489 FS On 27 sept 2016
CO Allocated on 5 Oct 2016
Medical and form 80 submitted today 20 Oct.

Can i expect visa grant before end of year 2016?


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Lodged 489 FS On 27 sept 2016
> CO Allocated on 5 Oct 2016
> Medical and form 80 submitted today 20 Oct.
> 
> Can i expect visa grant before end of year 2016?


Hi ... Yes, they say they normally try to clear everything within 3 month of your application. So, that is quite possible. However, you have not mentioned about PCC. Did you submit it with the application without being asked for ... or u are yet to submit it???


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Pcc*



tanaynash said:


> Hi ... Yes, they say they normally try to clear everything within 3 month of your application. So, that is quite possible. However, you have not mentioned about PCC. Did you submit it with the application without being asked for ... or u are yet to submit it???


Yes PCC i already submitted with PR lodgement.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Yes PCC i already submitted with PR lodgement.




Oh ok...

Which state/region if u don't mind


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
-----
Total points 65 (with sponsorship)
Software Engineer - 261313

ACS Application: 26th April, 2016
ACS Assessment Positive: 29th April, 2016
EOI (Far South Coast) Application: 6th May, 2016
EOI Received: 8th July, 2016
Visa Application: 22nd July, 2016
Form 80 submitted (proactively): 25th July, 2016
First CO contact: 1st August, 2016 (Asked for PCC & Medicals)
PCC & Medicals submission: 5th August, 2016
Emailed DIBP for update: 27th September, 2016
Reply (Automated): 27th September, 2016
Visa grant: fingers crossed... waiting waiting...


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,
Melbourne, My brother sponsoring me.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hi,
> Melbourne, My brother sponsoring me.


Oh okay ... Things shud be on ur way soon ... Good luck ... Let's hope for a grant soon ... 

Waiting is so frustrating ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

tanaynash said:


> Hi ... Yes, they say they normally try to clear everything within 3 month of your application. So, that is quite possible. However, you have not mentioned about PCC. Did you submit it with the application without being asked for ... or u are yet to submit it???





tanaynash said:


> Oh okay ... Things shud be on ur way soon ... Good luck ... Let's hope for a grant soon ...
> 
> Waiting is so frustrating ... :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
Thanks for giving positive vibrations.
One thing - i haven't received any employer verification yet. Will it be at last step or anything you want to share as per your experience.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for giving positive vibrations.
> One thing - i haven't received any employer verification yet. Will it be at last step or anything you want to share as per your experience.


Employer verification may/may not happen. What I know or have heard is... If u have claimed points for Work Experience, the verification may happen (specially if u claiming 10 points). Also, in most cases... Being asked for PCC and/or Medicals and/or Form 80...is a stepping stone towards the grant... Let's hope we get ours soon... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

archit1910 said:


> Hi Deepali
> 
> Im actually new to this forum and need some help. I have filed my vetassess for 149212 on 15th August and they raised a request to supply organisation chart for my current company. However, the access of my vetassess panel is with my consultant and he said that the file is in processing. How long does it normally takes for the completion ? I'm probably in the 9th week and haven't received any call from them for verification nor my office or director has received anything. I'm worried as my current company is not a very big firm (about 50-60) people and I'm not sure whether it'll be considered amongst Australian standards or not. Plus I'm not sure if I get desired number of points to claim for SA state sponsorship ?
> 
> ...


Hi Archit - it really doesnt matter whether the organisation is big or small as long as you have relevant experience. For me it took almost 5 months for vetasses output so dont worry it will soon come also not necessary that they will get in touch with your current employer. 

You can file for vetasses even when your respective skill is in not available. All the best!!


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

*489*

Hi I have received 489 state and territory nomination , and is about to apply for the visa , I have a few questions , I studied in melbourne during 2010 - 2016 in 2010 about 2 months after i arrived in melbourne my license was suspended for speeding for 12 months (not a court decision just got the fine and suspension in mail) , I don't have any traffic offences after that , I also have a current student visa valid till 2017 may and I am now offshore and i have requested it to be cancelled voluntarily as I no longer need it however it still shows as the visa is i effect, I would like to know if any of this will be a problem when applying for 489.

The other issue is obtaining my spouses good conduct certificate , she was in bahrain from 2009 - 2013 and in melbourne from 2013 - 2016 , obtaining pcc from bahrain could take a long time and therefore I would like to know if it is possible to apply for it now so that it will be ready when co asks for it


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

bg89 said:


> Hi I have received 489 state and territory nomination , and is about to apply for the visa , I have a few questions , I studied in melbourne during 2010 - 2016 in 2010 about 2 months after i arrived in melbourne my license was suspended for speeding for 12 months (not a court decision just got the fine and suspension in mail) , I don't have any traffic offences after that , I also have a current student visa valid till 2017 may and I am now offshore and i have requested it to be cancelled voluntarily as I no longer need it however it still shows as the visa is i effect, I would like to know if any of this will be a problem when applying for 489.
> 
> The other issue is obtaining my spouses good conduct certificate , she was in bahrain from 2009 - 2013 and in melbourne from 2013 - 2016 , obtaining pcc from bahrain could take a long time and therefore I would like to know if it is possible to apply for it now so that it will be ready when co asks for it


Hi... 

DIBP website says following for thr validity of PCC:

"For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."

This means if you think getting PCC from Bahrain is going to take time, u can apply for it in advance.

For other answers to your questions, you may refer to this link:

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char

Hope that helps.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Any case of 489 FS ?? Is there is difference in case processing if its FS or SS??


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Any case of 489 FS ?? Is there is difference in case processing if its FS or SS??


I don't think there is any difference... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

tanaynash said:


> I don't think there is any difference...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


How the CO will confirm that my relative sponsoring me or not? Will he take anything in written from the relative mentioned in form 80??


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> How the CO will confirm that my relative sponsoring me or not? Will he take anything in written from the relative mentioned in form 80??


I don't know that... Did u not provide any undertaking document while made the application? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

tanaynash said:


> I don't know that... Did u not provide any undertaking document while made the application?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


No just in form 80 i mentioned sponsor details. Rest as per my consultant not required anything. But question is how CO will confirm that my relative sponsoring me or not....


----------



## Abdulrazzak (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi experts.
Have filed my EOI on feb'16 for NSW 489 visa for insurance agent code 611211. Waiting for sponsorship can anyone suggest how long it will take to get my sponsorship. My job is in CSOL is the delay happening becoz of it.pls advise.

Sent from my InFocus M2_3G using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

is it that the documents and forms (80 & 1221) required to lodge a 489 application are the same as 189/190? 
I'm still waiting for the state nomination but I'd like to do some preparation in advance. Thanks.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

mspaint said:


> is it that the documents and forms (80 & 1221) required to lodge a 489 application are the same as 189/190?
> I'm still waiting for the state nomination but I'd like to do some preparation in advance. Thanks.



Yes, form 80 and 1221 is required for 489 visa. I have submitted these too on CO request.


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi All

I have got my grant under 489 SA. Can someone tell me about medical policy or how we need to get enrolled for medical insurance.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

sukhant said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got my grant under 489 SA. Can someone tell me about medical policy or how we need to get enrolled for medical insurance.


Hello

What was your profession . and how much time it took for grant after applying visa.

Regds


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied under Software engineer(70 points inc SA sponsorship) in July and got my invite in August. Further grant was provided to me in October end.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

sukhant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under Software engineer(70 points inc SA sponsorship) in July and got my invite in August. Further grant was provided to me in October end.



Hello

Good .means in just two months. I have also applied under analyst programmer with 65 points for 489 family sponsor Melbourne. Its around one and half month now. Medicals done. Pcc done. Sponsor declaration done. Just waiting for grant.. Lets c..


----------



## patuan03 (Nov 8, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> Good .means in just two months. I have also applied under analyst programmer with 65 points for 489 family sponsor Melbourne. Its around one and half month now. Medicals done. Pcc done. Sponsor declaration done. Just waiting for grant.. Lets c..


Great, Can u share our timeline, when did u apply for invi of 489 family sponsorship? and in which state? Thanks.


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

I have applied for queensland state sponsored visa 489 on 2nd of september all documents submitted including PCC and medicals before CO allocated on 20th sept but still no grant or response. 
When should I expect the grant ? 
Waiting is killing ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> I have applied for queensland state sponsored visa 489 on 2nd of september all documents submitted including PCC and medicals before CO allocated on 20th sept but still no grant or response.
> When should I expect the grant ?
> Waiting is killing ?


Hi - what is status that you can see on immi account...Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

sukhant said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got my grant under 489 SA. Can someone tell me about medical policy or how we need to get enrolled for medical insurance.


Congratulations.....Can you please share your timeline...


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

I dont know abt what exactly is reflecting on website bcz my agent has lodged the application and uploaded all documents. 

As i have heard the TAT for visa grant is 3 months. Is that true ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> I dont know abt what exactly is reflecting on website bcz my agent has lodged the application and uploaded all documents.
> 
> As i have heard the TAT for visa grant is 3 months. Is that true ?


Not sure about the timeline as it varies case to case basis....cant you check with your agent regarding the status. Also would highly recommend updating your signature with your timelines as that would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, do you feel, front loading of medical & PCC is a good idea? And can my agent do so?

Any help is appreciated..


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, do you feel, front loading of medical & PCC is a good idea? And can my agent do so?
> 
> Any help is appreciated..


Hi - you can upload all the documents once you receive the invitation to file application for visa. And yes your agent can do so without waiting for CO's message. It definitely seems to be good idea. All the best!!!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Deepali, so you mean I will get an Email from them to file the visa and once I do so, CO will be assigned?

It comes from which ID?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Deepali, so you mean I will get an Email from them to file the visa and once I do so, CO will be assigned?
> 
> It comes from which ID?


I dont know your status but this will happen at a step when you would have filed your EOI/State nomination then you will receive an email stating that you can apply for visa.

Woudl request you to please update your timeline in the signature as that would be very helpful.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I have updated my Timeline..with NT SS details.. am i missing anything there?


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Deepali, so you mean I will get an Email from them to file the visa and once I do so, CO will be assigned?
> 
> It comes from which ID?




Hi Giri Vishnu,

You can pre-load your medicals, PCC and form 80 while submitting the visa application. That's a good idea to minimise the visa processing time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> I have updated my Timeline..with NT SS details.. am i missing anything there?


ok - so you have received the state nomination then you can go ahead and file visa application and the required documents. All the best!!!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure Gowtham, so 2 questions if you can help me? Currently I just have an email from them acknowledging that they have received my documents. 

Can my agent do it now? Will they have the immi account details and all or HAP ID?

Form 80 is required for 489 SS as well?

Please advise..


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Sure Gowtham, so 2 questions if you can help me? Currently I just have an email from them acknowledging that they have received my documents.
> 
> Can my agent do it now? Will they have the immi account details and all or HAP ID?
> 
> ...




You'll not have a HAP Id now. Though u can do ur medicals and upload it to ur application ( check website for how to preload medicals ).

About form 80, yes, you'll have to submit one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Great, Thanks Gowtham !!


----------



## Gowtham1589 (Jul 17, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Great, Thanks Gowtham !!




Anytime buddy., 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Sure, 
My timeline as follows :

Skill 223311 Professional Trainer

Vetasses lodged: 02/09/2015
Outcome : After long wait 21/07/2016
PTE: overall 7 bands
EOI: 12/08/2016 Queensland
Invitation : 20/08/2016
Nominated to file Visa : 23/08/2016:blush:
Visa filled: 02/09/2016
Indian PCC: 09/09/2016
Medicals: 19/09/2016
CO allocated : 28/09/2016
Form 80 uploaded before CO asked for the same :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye: : 05/10/2016 
Grant : waiting ray:?ray:?ray:??

This is my complete timeline witd details hope this will help u to guide eagerly people waiting for Grant like me.

Thanks,

Cheers nd best of luck to all friends who are waiting for Golden Token:+1:?:+1:?


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Checked with my agent about status it is reflecting as: assesment in process

What does this mean exactly ? 

Verifying job and other details ?

Hope case officer grant our visa ASAP??


----------



## jashbhagat (Sep 20, 2016)

*They ask for a form*



robinbharara14 said:


> How the CO will confirm that my relative sponsoring me or not? Will he take anything in written from the relative mentioned in form 80??


Yes you need to provide a document signed by your relative abroad in front of an auth. govt. official to prove your relationship and sponsership by your relative.


----------



## jashbhagat (Sep 20, 2016)

Any Engineering Tecnologist 233914 here? I am a Mechanical Engineer with CAD Design Engineer as job profile. How long Vetasses takes to process family sponsored 489 case.
Points 70 with FS points 10, 8years of experience as design engineer.
Time Line:
15-7-15 Submitted CPD-CDR for assessment to Engineers Australia for Mechanical Engineer 253512
31-7-15 EA asked additional details and I replied in three days
28-8-15 More documents and evidence were asked to prove my work experience. I provided
6-11-15 More documents were asked like PF and Bank statements along with third party references. I provided same within a week.
24-12-15 New requirements raised by EA, asked to write new projects, CDR and career episodes. I made new docs and provided them on 05-01-16
06-1-16 Received positive assessment for Engineering Technologist 233914
11-2-16 Filed EOI with Family Sponsorship.
WAIT WAIT appeared in IELTS twice to improve score for 189 but not to avail. Last two IELTS result acheived was L8.5, R8, W7, S6.5 and L8, R8.5 ,W6.5, S7.5
06-07-2016 Finally received EOI under 489 FS.
22-08-2016 Filled Visa Application with all docs Form 80, Sponsorship, PCC etc. etc.
10-09-2016 Medical reports asked from CO.
16-09-2016 Medical tracking report uploaded.


Waiting for visa. No employer verification till date. waiting fingers crossed...


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello

My case is quite similar , analyst programmer 65 points
489 Visa file on 27 sep. Next week CO ask for medicals and form 80.provided in few days.
Then CO asked for sponsor declaration.provided next day.
And its now 3 week no response yet,no employer verification yet.

Waiting for CO response now. Either Grant or any new requirenent from him.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> My case is quite similar , analyst programmer 65 points
> 489 Visa file on 27 sep. Next week CO ask for medicals and form 80.provided in few days.
> ...


This in response to this and other similar posts. I don't understand why you are waiting for the CO to request stuff. Each time they ask, you go to the back of the queue. Time passes, they ask for more, back to the back of the queue. 

My advice: there is a high chance they will reuqest Form 80. THey will DEFINITELY request medicals and PCCs. I would advise (though be aware of implications) front loading what you can.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

FFacs said:


> This in response to this and other similar posts. I don't understand why you are waiting for the CO to request stuff. Each time they ask, you go to the back of the queue. Time passes, they ask for more, back to the back of the queue.
> 
> My advice: there is a high chance they will reuqest Form 80. THey will DEFINITELY request medicals and PCCs. I would advise (though be aware of implications) front loading what you can.


Hello

You could be right.

But my case lodged from MARA consultant. I dont have idea about documents to be submitted.
I do as my consultant says. Anyway.

Form 80, Form 1221, Medicals,PCC,Sponsor declaration these documents are done now.
Also bank statements and income tax returns.

Is there any document left which he will ask ?

Please suggest


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> My case is quite similar , analyst programmer 65 points
> 489 Visa file on 27 sep. Next week CO ask for medicals and form 80.provided in few days.
> ...


I dont think so CO need any other information as you have been already uplaoded PCC MED and 80 hope u will get ur grant soon.
Best of luck ??


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

robinbharara14 said:


> No just in form 80 i mentioned sponsor details. Rest as per my consultant not required anything. But question is how CO will confirm that my relative sponsoring me or not....


Hi tanyansh

First of all congratulation for visa grant.

Next in my case now 3 weeks ago CO asked for the sponsor declaration. And i provided that immediately after taken from my brother at Melbourne. 

Now its around 3 weeks no reponse from CO.

what and when will happened next.

Its almost 2 months now after 489 visa lodged. 65 points . programmer. 489 FS.

Dont have much Patience.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello

Does CO asks documents for dependents too. My wife is dependent in my 489 FS application and she is a central govt employee. Can CO object or can ask for specific documents for dependents.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey Guys - got grant today.....all the best everyone...


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - got grant today.....all the best everyone...


After a long wait, Deepali... Congratulations!!! When n where Wud u be flying??? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Got grant yesterday at 12:02 pm (Nepal Standard Time). It contained grant letter for each applicant and a mail from Skillselect.

Congratulations to Deepali.

Thank you everyone for support in this journey. All the bests to everyone.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hey Guys - got grant today.....all the best everyone...


Many Many congratulations Deepali

Can you please share timeline..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

peedus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got grant yesterday at 12:02 pm (Nepal Standard Time). It contained grant letter for each applicant and a mail from Skillselect.
> 
> ...


Congratulations peedus..

Please share your timeline..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank You.

My timeline:

312911 (489 SS, Queensland) 

19 6 2015 PTE (L84 R90 W90 S69)
28 5 2016 VETASSESS +ve 
01 6 2016 EOI Submitted (70 pts)
17 6 2016 State Nomination 
21 6 2016 Visa Lodged 
23 6 2016 Medicals cleared for me and baby 
29 6 2016 Medicals for spouse(603) 
19 7 2016 CO Allocated asked for spouse health info
21 7 2016 Information Provided
29 9 2016 Spouse Medicals Cleared sent email to DIBP
16 11 2016 Second CO Contact, Asked for HUS
16 11 2016 Information Provided
30 11 2016 Grant
29 03 2017 IED 


Kamboj said:


> Congratulations peedus..
> 
> Please share your timeline..
> 
> Sent from mTalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

CO does not asks for document of dependents until you have claimed points from her. But CO may ask form 80 and form 1221 in which you must state about her employment status.


robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> Does CO asks documents for dependents too. My wife is dependent in my 489 FS application and she is a central govt employee. Can CO object or can ask for specific documents for dependents.


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations Deepali.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

peedus said:


> CO does not asks for document of dependents until you have claimed points from her. But CO may ask form 80 and form 1221 in which you must state about her employment status.


Hello

Thanks for the information.and congrats for recent grant

Yes form 80 and 1221 i have provided already for spouse with her govt job details in it.

As i can see it took 5 months for your grant. But as per 489 visa processing time is 3 months. Is there any special reason that it took extra 2 months.

And did you faced employer verificatio process by CO.if yes then at what step.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> Many Many congratulations Deepali
> 
> Can you please share timeline..
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Thank you, please see my signature ...its updated.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Thank you, please see my signature ...its updated.


Hi

Great news.big CONGRATS

How much time they have given you to enter in aystralia.

And did you faced employer verification during your process.? If yes then at what stage?

Waiting reply.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi guys... Just wanted to confirm... DIBP website says we can make payment for visa fee via PayPal... Has anybody done that? My friend doesn't have card... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the information.and congrats for recent grant
> 
> ...


Hi Rabin, 
It took more due to the health assessment of my wife. She had to do sputum test for TB which took 3 months extra. If you look at my signature, it's stated there. We had no employment verification.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, have a query..

At what stage, do we make the payment of the fees? Once we receive the grant mail, after that or before that?


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news.big CONGRATS
> 
> ...


No verification done....my current employer did not get any call or email ..

Nine months are there for us to enter Australia.


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys, have a query..
> 
> At what stage, do we make the payment of the fees? Once we receive the grant mail, after that or before that?


In case you are talking about the Visa fee, the same is paid while filing your visa application.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Deepali, so now if we pay the fees, means there is no rejection of visa right? We hold the grant and then pay the fees..


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Deepali, so now if we pay the fees, means there is no rejection of visa right? We hold the grant and then pay the fees..


We certainly hope for that ...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks...Good Luck !!


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Deepali, so now if we pay the fees, means there is no rejection of visa right? We hold the grant and then pay the fees..


Dear Bishnu,
I think there is some misunderstanding.
We pay fees for for each applicant at the time of visa lodging. Only after paying fees, within certain days(28 days) DIBP will start looking at our case. If CO is not confident on the documents, he/she asks for the additional documents. If everything is OK according to the points we claimed and information we provided during the lodgement then visa is granted. 
There is no certainty that visa will be granted if fees are paid. If fraudulent documents are provided or overly claimed the points and DIBP recognizes it, then rejection will occur.

I hope this will remove the confusion.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So Peedus, this means, people like Preax who got rejected by CO, lost their money or were they rejected before paying the fees itself?


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> So Peedus, this means, people like Preax who got rejected by CO, lost their money or were they rejected before paying the fees itself?


Thats right Vishnu. If they are saying their visa is rejected, it means they lost their money also.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

This is absurd, off late, I have heard many cases of rejection; this means massive loss..so are people aware of this fact ..


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys, have a query..
> 
> At what stage, do we make the payment of the fees? Once we receive the grant mail, after that or before that?


When u fill in the application... U have to pay the fees... That's when it goes for processing... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Deepali, so now if we pay the fees, means there is no rejection of visa right? We hold the grant and then pay the fees..


No you are wrong.

Visa fees at the time of visa apply, visa fees is nonrefundable if visa is refused. So dont provide any wrong information to CO. it may give you a huge loss in case of refusal.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure Robin, I am just checking with folks in this forum..there is no point of giving false information..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

But other than just providing false data/info, I hope there should be no other reason for rejection like if they feel occupation is less in demand..It happened with few HR folks in the past...So I am worried, can anyone who has unfortunately not been selected, shed some light here !!


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi Peedus,

Hey how much time CO take to grant visa ? I have already uploaded everything file status is {assesment in process}.

Kindly guide 

Lodged visa on 2nd sept 2016

CO allocated in sept

Still waiting for grant.

Waiting is killing ??

When can i expect my grant ?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Hi Peedus,
> 
> Hey how much time CO take to grant visa ? I have already uploaded everything file status is {assesment in process}.
> 
> ...


How do you know CO is allocated in September? Did you get any mail that CO is allocated?

Their process duration is unpredictable. some people got earlier and some after many months.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Hi Peedus,
> 
> Hey how much time CO take to grant visa ? I have already uploaded everything file status is {assesment in process}.
> 
> ...




Hi

It should come within 3 months.but strange why its not granted yet.

My 3 months will complete on 27 dec.489 FS MELBOURNE

May i know under which skill you have applied? Your profession?

Regards
Robin


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Hi Peedus,
> 
> Hey how much time CO take to grant visa ? I have already uploaded everything file status is {assesment in process}.
> 
> ...


Hi Amrit,
The job of CO is to verify all the documents that we submit against the points we claimed in EOI. English competence and age can be verified easily but the tricky part is the Employment verification. If you have provided sufficient evidence stated in DIBP website then you should get visa within 3 months. Generally when CO is appointed, if sufficient documents are provided, he/she tries to finalize case within month. If he/she is unsure about employment then he/she forwards to AHC for verification. 

I am not sure about how DIBP works for external character/national security checks. If they opt for such checks then it may take longer than 3 months. In my case it took 2 months more due to additional health check for my wife which took 3 months to complete.


----------



## leonardverma (Apr 23, 2013)

How about jeweller visa 489 from India?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

I have applied under skill Professional Trainer 223311

Also submitted every document. But dont know why delay ? 

We are hoping for the Best.


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

peedus said:


> Hi Amrit,
> The job of CO is to verify all the documents that we submit against the points we claimed in EOI. English competence and age can be verified easily but the tricky part is the Employment verification. If you have provided sufficient evidence stated in DIBP website then you should get visa within 3 months. Generally when CO is appointed, if sufficient documents are provided, he/she tries to finalize case within month. If he/she is unsure about employment then he/she forwards to AHC for verification.
> 
> I am not sure about how DIBP works for external character/national security checks. If they opt for such checks then it may take longer than 3 months. In my case it took 2 months more due to additional health check for my wife which took 3 months to complete.


Hmm Understand Bro, I have also submitted Job salary slips of more than 3 years along with Bank statement for last 4 years as I was working in same company from last 6 years and with same Bank account. No idea How CO works but we are very eager to land there in upcoming 2017. Rest god knows. Hope CO may grant visa before Christmas.


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hi
> 
> It should come within 3 months.but strange why its not granted yet.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have filled state sponsored visa 489 as I have received Nomination from Queensland.

Skill is under CSOL 223311


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

leonardverma said:


> How about jeweller visa 489 from India?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Leonard,
Jeweler (ANZSCO 399411) is open only for South Australia for both 190 and 489. You must access your qualifications from TRA.. To be recognized jeweller you have to meet the description, qualifications and tasks described by ABS. All the best.


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Hi
> I have filled state sponsored visa 489 as I have received Nomination from Queensland.
> 
> Skill is under CSOL 223311


Today I have also checked queensland has removed skill 223311 from list from 8th of december. Will this impact my Visa ?
Please suggest.

Tension :{


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Today I have also checked queensland has removed skill 223311 from list from 8th of december. Will this impact my Visa ?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Tension :{


No impact. I had also my skill removed from Queensland shortly after my visa was lodged.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Today I have also checked queensland has removed skill 223311 from list from 8th of december. Will this impact my Visa ?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Tension :{


No , you will definetly get the visa. This is for new invitations. Means new invitation will not be issued.but yes there could be some delay in grant.but all will be well.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, I have a question?

People who are applying for 489 do not have the option in other states? do not have require scores or are again finding it difficult to sit for PTE/IELTS? ( May be lazy or not game totally)

Some of you may think why this question now? The answer is just to understand the priorities others have for 489 than mine..It might help others to know some benefits...


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Today I have also checked queensland has removed skill 223311 from list from 8th of december. Will this impact my Visa ?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Tension :{


If you have already received invitation, it will not affect your visa application. If they have removed that occupation, it means the upper limit has been reached and that they will not issue any further invitations ... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Guys, this is regarding the "Insurance and Medical cover" during my stay in Australia on 489... I understand that till I get my unconditional PR, I cannot avail medical benefits... In that case, what should I do? Should I get myself covered here in India or should I go there and get one? 

Anyone who is aware of this... Please advice... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Go back to certain old posts or check the posts by Huss- You will get an answer !


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Go back to certain old posts or check the posts by Huss- You will get an answer !


U referring to my post??? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah..


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Yeah..


Ok, thanks man! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

tanaynash said:


> Guys, this is regarding the "Insurance and Medical cover" during my stay in Australia on 489... I understand that till I get my unconditional PR, I cannot avail medical benefits... In that case, what should I do? Should I get myself covered here in India or should I go there and get one?
> 
> Anyone who is aware of this... Please advice...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Its advisable to take an insurance cover there in Australia.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> Its advisable to take an insurance cover there in Australia.


Thanks Deepali... Any idea or information on what n how? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

tanaynash said:


> Thanks Deepali... Any idea or information on what n how?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


There is Bupa, Medilink etc. You can google and get the information. In case you get a full time job in Australia there is a possibility that your employer will give you the cover.


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

DeepaliVohra said:


> There is Bupa, Medilink etc. You can google and get the information. In case you get a full time job in Australia there is a possibility that your employer will give you the cover.


Oh that's good to know... Thanks... I searched for it and found the same options you told me... But I wasn't sure should I get it from here or in Australia. Thanks for your input... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank u very much for your words Robin.
We are hoping the same. 
Waiting in last stage is so annoying.


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone applied for nsw far south coast?


----------



## backhome (Jul 14, 2016)

330 days today! 
Last CO contact in August. No updates! 
489 SA SS


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

backhome said:


> 330 days today!
> 
> Last CO contact in August. No updates!
> 
> 489 SA SS


306 days !!!!! 489 SS SA.. Last contact on 23rd Sept they sent Natural Justice Letter. :-(

Sent from mTalk


----------



## backhome (Jul 14, 2016)

Kamboj said:


> 306 days !!!!! 489 SS SA.. Last contact on 23rd Sept they sent Natural Justice Letter. :-(
> 
> Sent from mTalk


NJ for??


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Sad to hear that. NJ on what reasons ?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

backhome said:


> NJ for??


DIBP could not able to verify my 3 job duties with my past employer where i worked 6 years back. So they sent me Natural Justice Letter.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> DIBP could not able to verify my 3 job duties with my past employer where i worked 6 years back. So they sent me Natural Justice Letter.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Have you provided enough evidence for previous employer and kept informed them that there could be a verification from dibp?

3 job duties means is that 3 roles and responsibilities out of claimed ones?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

dreamliner said:


> Have you provided enough evidence for previous employer and kept informed them that there could be a verification from dibp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I provided reference letter on company's letter head. DIBP called to HR amd they asked about designation, joining date & all which were confirmed. Then they asked that we want to talk to Head of Department. 

Present HOD has joined recently and he did not know anything about me what i used to performed 6 years back.

Reference Letter was issued by Vice President of the company. Call was supposed to be recieve by VP but unfortunately they asked to speak to HOD. And HOD told about whatever work is done as present.



Yes 3 job duties out of all other i mentioned in my visa application.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Normally they will call the person who signed the letter. Surprise to see for only 3 job roles they sent NJ. 

Did you appeal for the NJ?


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Kamboj, can you share the details of application? Which date and visa type?


----------



## Hustler85 (Nov 26, 2016)

*Hi Guys, 
Can anybody provide me a detailed map of Documentation Process for the 489 family sponsored visa. I need to about the documents i need to provide to Immigration after receiving an Invitation. I think its better to be prepared before hand rather than panicking and hurrying later. Any information would be greatly appreciated.Cheers*


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

My friend,


Everything you need is right here:

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

Good luck


----------



## smartycd (Oct 7, 2016)

*hi*



tanaynash said:


> Hi Giri... Thanks for ur question. I don't understand which Visa category you referring to... There is no hiring process in 189/190/489 visas... All three visas are independent of job offers and are only accessed based on skills.
> 
> Moreover, though there is no restrictions to the hours and field u can work in all 3 visas, 489 is for people who are ready to work in Regional and therefore there is a restriction of working in a particular area for a period of 1 year. 190 is kinda similar but you are entitled to a particular state and so u have more scope. Of all 3, 189 is unconditional PR. U can stay and work anywhere in Commonwealth of Australia...
> 
> ...



Hi tanaynash,

Thanks for great explanation. But I am confused about 489 SS visa. Actually I have been granted 489 visa from Queensland Government in October,2016 but I am wondering that can I do job/stay in any regional part of Australia OR only in Queensland Regional Area to fulfill my 2 years stay & 1 year work conditions?

Could you please throws light on it?

Thanks


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

smartycd said:


> Hi tanaynash,
> 
> Thanks for great explanation. But I am confused about 489 SS visa. Actually I have been granted 489 visa from Queensland Government in October,2016 but I am wondering that can I do job/stay in any regional part of Australia OR only in Queensland Regional Area to fulfill my 2 years stay & 1 year work conditions?
> 
> ...


Only in regional QLD

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

smartycd said:


> Hi tanaynash,
> 
> Thanks for great explanation. But I am confused about 489 SS visa. Actually I have been granted 489 visa from Queensland Government in October,2016 but I am wondering that can I do job/stay in any regional part of Australia OR only in Queensland Regional Area to fulfill my 2 years stay & 1 year work conditions?
> 
> ...


Hi... 

You only can work/stay in your selected region. In your grant letter, you should have list of postcodes where you are allowed to stay/Work in the duration of 2 yrs before PR.

I hope that helps... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Thanks Deepali... Any idea or information on what n how?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hello Deepali.. which state you are planning to shift in Australia 


Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## smartycd (Oct 7, 2016)

Preax said:


> Only in regional QLD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Thanks Preax


----------



## smartycd (Oct 7, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Hi...
> 
> You only can work/stay in your selected region. In your grant letter, you should have list of postcodes where you are allowed to stay/Work in the duration of 2 yrs before PR.
> 
> ...


Thanks you Tanaynash


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi! 
I haven't yet applied for the visa however I am thinking of applying for 489 family sponsored visa. I have few questions though.
1) I graduated as a mechanical engineer this year hence don't have any experience. Is experience necessary even though you have 60 points in the points table?
2) My sister lives in Perth but she is a house wife. Can she sponsor me for this visa type?
3) Should I write my own CDR or hire services of some agency(as I have been seeing websites of lots of these agencies)?
Thanks


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi all is qld processing for visa is slow ?
Waiting from 2nd sept 2016 for 489 ss visa grant no revert ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ujaved007 said:


> Hi!
> I haven't yet applied for the visa however I am thinking of applying for 489 family sponsored visa. I have few questions though.
> 1) I graduated as a mechanical engineer this year hence don't have any experience. Is experience necessary even though you have 60 points in the points table?
> 2) My sister lives in Perth but she is a house wife. Can she sponsor me for this visa type?
> ...


1. you need to score high in eoi points claim, this you can do just by qualification points also since you are a mechanical engineer and will be assessed by Engineers Australia
having higher points will fetch you an invite earlier 

2. if your sister is a PR/citizen then she can sponsor your 489 

3. write by yourself, agents may copy from somewhere and this could lead to trouble during assessment with Engineer Australia


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, 

I am currently on 55 points software engineer NOC, please help me which visa i have a good chance for 190 or 489 and what is the best way of applying for either? do i stand a chance for 190 or should i go for 489. 

For 489 how to apply for NSW sponsorship? If i want to apply 489 for more than one state should i create more than one EOI or just one will do and select interested state as all? 




tanaynash said:


> Hi...
> 
> You only can work/stay in your selected region. In your grant letter, you should have list of postcodes where you are allowed to stay/Work in the duration of 2 yrs before PR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singh8819 (Nov 11, 2016)

guys can someone help me 
Actually i was reading forum and searching but coudnt find much information so please help me like 

if i ll apply for 489 visa under sponsorship of my sister residing in Australia and 
1) how much time does it ll take to get invitation 
and once if i get invitation and case officer has been assigned CO asks for medical, PCC and form 80
and how much time will take after to grant visa

2ndly how much priority will case officer will give to job verification of mine although i have only 1 year of exp. so is it is as necessary in family sponsor too that case officer will verify ur job any chances????
or its just priority in state sponsor as i m thinking to take points from state anyhow.


3rd should i go for 489 family or state?


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

Singh8819 said:


> guys can someone help me
> Actually i was reading forum and searching but coudnt find much information so please help me like
> 
> if i ll apply for 489 visa under sponsorship of my sister residing in Australia and
> ...


I think you should apply 190 visa because 489 visa have many drawbacks...



Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Hi all is qld processing for visa is slow ?
> Waiting from 2nd sept 2016 for 489 ss visa grant no revert ?


Dear till 3rd jan 2017 all Dept have holiday 


Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ponugoti (Aug 27, 2014)

Kamboj said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am starting a new thread for 489 visa applicants for both State Nominated & Family Sponsored. This thread is for new grants going to be released for 489 visa applicants from 1st July 2016 on wards.
> 
> This thread will give us information about visa grants in July'16. :welcome:


hi friends, i applied for 489 for Queensland under pharmacy technician on nov. 25 2016.....in how many months i can expect visa....


----------



## smartycd (Oct 7, 2016)

Singh8819 said:


> guys can someone help me
> Actually i was reading forum and searching but coudnt find much information so please help me like
> 
> if i ll apply for 489 visa under sponsorship of my sister residing in Australia and
> ...


hi

Well actually it depends on which state you would select for 489. Yes it has some drawback of 489 but if you dont have any other options then just go for it.

Btw, family sponsored 489 takes long long time and may be you will not get invitation even in 2 years (of course it depends on your job occupation priority for that state) so 489 state sponsors would be also preferable.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*489 NSW Fees*

I plan to apply for NSW Far South coast. wanted help on how to pay the fees 

Is online payment possible through credit card/debit card or do we have to do electronic funds transfer as mentioned on the site? 

all documents need to be sent to which email id? 

Any listed steps to apply will be helpful.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, 
I think you are just waiting ample time doing nothing. You better start the process. 


Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasamrit3316 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi all 
Happy new year to all guys.

I have recieved verification mail from dibp in my HR department. They asked them to validate it. Our HR member has validated the same and reverted on same day to them. 
Now how much time we expect for Grant ? Any ideas of hope ?


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dear All,

Visa Granted today. This is for ur information please.


----------



## Sj.joy (Nov 13, 2016)

Congrats . May I know the state you applied applied? for?


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> Congrats . May I know the state you applied applied? for?



Thanks Dear....

Applied for South Australia.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

BHULLAR81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Visa Granted today. This is for ur information please.


congratulations Mr Bhullar


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Mr Bhullar


Thanks Dear Sultan


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

BHULLAR81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Visa Granted today. This is for ur information please.


congratulations.. was it for 489? which state sponsored?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

BHULLAR81 said:


> Thanks Dear Sultan


Also wanted help on when is the fees to be paid at the time of visa lodge or after medical and CO contact. If you can just list down steps to do after receiving STATE SPONSORSHIP, that would be great


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

zpat978 said:


> Also wanted help on when is the fees to be paid at the time of visa lodge or after medical and CO contact. If you can just list down steps to do after receiving STATE SPONSORSHIP, that would be great


Dear zpat,
These are the steps
1. Submit EOI
2. Get State Sponsorship
*3. Receive message from Skillselect to apply Visa
4. Apply visa from immiaccount by filling the form and paying fees
5. Try to submit all required documents (medical, PCC, education, employment etc) before CO is allocated
6. Direct Grant*

All the best.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

peedus said:


> Dear zpat,
> These are the steps
> 1. Submit EOI
> 2. Get State Sponsorship
> ...


Thank you for the reply. So the full fees need to paid at the time of pply visa from immiaccount somewhere i read it need to be paid after CO contact?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

peedus said:


> zpat978 said:
> 
> 
> > Also wanted help on when is the fees to be paid at the time of visa lodge or after medical and CO contact. If you can just list down steps to do after receiving STATE SPONSORSHIP, that would be great
> ...


What is direct grant ??


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

natali-new said:


> What is direct grant ??


Hi Natali.,
If an applicant sends all the required documents before Case Officer (CO) is appointed and if CO is satisfied with the documents provided he/she will not contact applicant for further documents. In such case, applicant will get direct grant.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

peedus said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > What is direct grant ??
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> congratulations.. was it for 489? which state sponsored?


Thanks.....

Yes it was 489 state sponsored (SA)


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Sj.joy said:


> Congrats . May I know the state you applied applied? for?


South Australia.


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

visa 489 is granted for SA.

Can I land in Melbourne instead of Adelaide.??????????


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

BHULLAR81 said:


> visa 489 is granted for SA.
> 
> Can I land in Melbourne instead of Adelaide.??????????


Yes you can land in Melbourne but stay in Adelaide must

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

devi_sswl said:


> Yes you can land in Melbourne but stay in Adelaide must
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


thanks.....


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

BHULLAR81 said:


> South Australia.


could you please share some info

TRA processing as Elc. Tech

duration of your experience 

point without SS

Thanks


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Guys any idea on 489 subsequent entrant? Is it mandatory for the primary applicant who is on 489 to be in Australia before the 489 subsequent entrant applicant (the spouse) gets the grant...!!!?? If at all anyone can share any reference/link... It will be great... Thanks in advance... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Thank you for the reply. So the full fees need to paid at the time of pply visa from immiaccount somewhere i read it need to be paid after CO contact?


Hey... I think you have misread that part of paying fees after the CO contact because your application is not available in the queue for CO contact till you pay the fees... Possibly that is the scenario in Canada... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ponugoti (Aug 27, 2014)

*employment verification call*

hey friends,

i got employment verification call from new delhi to my employer first and within few minutes to me as well on 8th feb 2017...

occupation: pharmacy technician

visa lodged on nov 25 2016
co contacted for further doc on dec 14 2016

verification call on 8th feb 2017

can any of u with same experience plz same when i can expect visa.....


----------



## rubel320 (Sep 5, 2016)

*HI*



ponugoti said:


> hey friends,
> 
> i got employment verification call from new delhi to my employer first and within few minutes to me as well on 8th feb 2017...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

ponugoti said:


> hey friends,
> 
> i got employment verification call from new delhi to my employer first and within few minutes to me as well on 8th feb 2017...
> 
> ...


Hi...
I have also applied under same category as urs but for 190. 
I read that u received veri.call. Can u pls answer few of my questions:
1) From which number u received call? And at what time?
2) what they asked to ur employer?
3) what they asked u?
4) which is ur processing team and CO?


I applied on 19 Oct and still waiting so too nervous.

Ur answers will help me..

Thanks in advance

I applied on 19 Oct and still waiting so too nervous.

Ur answers will help me..

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Guys any idea on 489 subsequent entrant? Is it mandatory for the primary applicant who is on 489 to be in Australia before the 489 subsequent entrant applicant (the spouse) gets the grant...!!!?? If at all anyone can share any reference/link... It will be great... Thanks in advance...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmakki (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there. Please would you share with me how long did it take to receive your visa. Its almost 8 months that I've been waiting but no clue yet! I applied for Northern Territory!

Thanks


----------



## jasonmakki (Dec 6, 2016)

Kamboj said:


> Hlo friends..
> 
> one more 489 visa granted today.
> Here is detail:
> ...


Hello Dear!

Thanks for all information.
I would be very great full if you share with me why this application had twice verification ?

I applied for Northern Terittory and they did verified me twice as well.
One more question; How long will take to receive 489 Visa ? its almost 8 months . I lodege on 3rd of July 2016 and last verification was on 29Nov.

Thank you ao much for providing us valuable information.


----------



## ponugoti (Aug 27, 2014)

*Verification query*



Mitul Patel said:


> Hi...
> I have also applied under same category as urs but for 190.
> I read that u received veri.call. Can u pls answer few of my questions:
> 1) From which number u received call? And at what time?
> ...


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

ponugoti said:


> Mitul Patel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...
> ...


----------



## ponugoti (Aug 27, 2014)

IF we speak in hindi they will respond bez they will be calling from delhi.....but give your all details to your HR in hand so that he need not check your details and keep dibp people stay long time over phone............


----------



## ponugoti (Aug 27, 2014)

did u apply for queesland even i applied for it and time line i lodged visa on nov 25


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

ponugoti said:


> did u apply for queesland even i applied for it and time line i lodged visa on nov 25


Yes, QLD. For 190. Applied on 19 Oct

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ponugoti (Aug 27, 2014)

*Verification query*

its nice to see pharmacy technician in this group.......i have been searching for same profession for long time....thank you patel...

lets keep in touch if u have any updates plz let me know.....


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

ponugoti said:


> its nice to see pharmacy technician in this group.......i have been searching for same profession for long time....thank you patel...
> 
> lets keep in touch if u have any updates plz let me know.....


Same feeling here also..if u can share ur number I can add u in w app grp as well. I have two more buddies in contact with same category

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

If u don't want to post in public, pls pm me. I tried to pm u but was unable.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ponugoti (Aug 27, 2014)

*hi*

hi, msg me ur mail i.d bro.....


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*To all posters - please do not use text-speak in your posts. 

This is an English-ONLY forum, and using text-speak can make reading posts difficult for some of our members.

In any case, it is against the Forum Rules - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.*


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

kaju said:


> *To all posters - please do not use text-speak in your posts.
> 
> This is an English-ONLY forum, and using text-speak can make reading posts difficult for some of our members.
> 
> ...


Ok..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohins1982 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello all ,

I have applied for 489 subclass ss for sa on 17th Nov 2016 , as I have been reading the post by all the members of the group. As in almost all the cases the CO has contacted with in 1 or 2 months but mine is more than 3 months now and not even the co has been assigned . Secondly what is the current processing time for the same and when is the co expected . Please help and suggest as I didn't hear from them yet .


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Generally CO gets assigned around 3 to 4 weeks. 
If ur Application is okay and documents r also fine, then u will not get notified and u can expect direct grant as well.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohins1982 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mitul Patel said:


> Generally CO gets assigned around 3 to 4 weeks.
> If ur Application is okay and documents r also fine, then u will not get notified and u can expect direct grant as well.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you Mitul , just waiting for this to happen .


----------



## Mohins1982 (Feb 19, 2017)

Any recent grants ? Or any update on the same .


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

No update for me atleast..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohins1982 (Feb 19, 2017)

All the best hope to get it soon


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Any number to directly get in touch with Adelaide Processing Team? I tried to call for an update on the number mentioned in the CO Contact letter sent to me but no one picks up the phone. I was on the line for 32 minutes... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Is it mandatory for Primary applicant to be onshore for 489 subsequent entrant to be given the grant? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

tanaynash said:


> Any number to directly get in touch with Adelaide Processing Team? I tried to call for an update on the number mentioned in the CO Contact letter sent to me but no one picks up the phone. I was on the line for 32 minutes...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


No direct number available...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

tanaynash said:


> Is it mandatory for Primary applicant to be onshore for 489 subsequent entrant to be given the grant?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


You must activate visa by landing to Australia, adhering your IED. Than you are free...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> You must activate visa by landing to Australia, adhering your IED. Than you are free...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks for quick turnaround 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hewitt TAN (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, I have lodged my 489 family sponsor visa on 16 Feb 2017 and uploaded all the documents (including PCC and medical) on 24 Feb 2017. I am wondering when can I get my visa granted? Thank you.


----------



## Mohins1982 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi all, any recent grant or any update .


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi, I have lodged my 489 family sponsor visa on 16 Feb 2017 and uploaded all the documents (including PCC and medical) on 24 Feb 2017. I am wondering when can I get my visa granted? Thank you.


If they are convinced, you'll get your visa soon. If not, wait for as long as possible. I lodged application for visa 489 family sponsor since September 2016 and I'm still waiting. Perhaps, more scrutiny because of my home country, background checks may be there, and I don't blame them. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmakki (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi everyone . I lodged my visa on 3rd of July 2016 and and I've not granted yet!?
Its almost 8 months. One Question; we already providing them With Police clearance then why they should put us through security check and so on?

Further, who is in the same boat and waiting for for Visa 489 ( darwin) ?


----------



## jasonmakki (Dec 6, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Any number to directly get in touch with Adelaide Processing Team? I tried to call for an update on the number mentioned in the CO Contact letter sent to me but no one picks up the phone. I was on the line for 32 minutes...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hello there. I called them last December and I'd been waiting for 19 minutes over phone and finally a lady polity answered me and adviced me that send us email for Updated then I sent them an email and in reply they mentiond we are not providing any update about your Visa status and so on . You'd better dont bother yourself and wait and Pray ?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

I have heard that there is a link wherein you get to know, under 489, which postal code has the occupaton. 

Basically i want to know, for my anzsco, if i apply for 489, what are regional location option i have? Is there any online link which provides such information?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Gagz said:


> I have heard that there is a link wherein you get to know, under 489, which postal code has the occupaton.
> 
> Basically i want to know, for my anzsco, if i apply for 489, what are regional location option i have? Is there any online link which provides such information?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Go to anzosearch

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

tanaynash said:


> Go to anzosearch
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It was indeed helpful.

Out of all the regions under a particular state, which region will a person get? or is it just random based on what dibp chooses?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh8819 (Nov 11, 2016)

Assesment approved on 11 october
Invitation 489 family sponsor victoria
approved on 29 oct
Visa filled on 15 november
Case offer made contact on 6th dec
Final decision of visa grant 1st march ????????????


----------



## Singh8819 (Nov 11, 2016)

Singh8819 said:


> Assesment approved on 11 october
> Invitation 489 family sponsor victoria
> approved on 29 oct
> Visa filled on 15 november
> ...


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Singh8819 said:


> Singh8819 said:
> 
> 
> > Assesment approved on 11 october
> ...


----------



## Hewitt TAN (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank drjengoa for replying my post.

For your knowledge, I have my 489 family sponsor visa granted today. I would like to share my timeline as a reference.

1/1/2017 – EA Assessment (Australian Qualification)
19/1/2017 – EA Outcome Received
11/2/2017 – Turning 25; EOI Lodge (Age 30, English 0, Qualification 15, Study 5 and Brother Sponsorship 10)
15/2/2017 – EOI Received
15/2/2017 – Applying Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct and Australian Federal Police Clearance
16/2/2017 – Lodge Visa (by paying fees and without any documents uploaded)
20/2/2017 – Received Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct
21/2/2017 – Received Australian Federal Police Clearance
21/2/2017 – Generate HAP and doing medical check-up in Bupa
24/2/2017 – All required documents uploaded according to 489 checklist
8/3/2017 – Granted 489 Family Sponsor 

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone who has anzsco: 233411 Electronics engineer and applying for 489 or have applied?


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank drjengoa for replying my post.
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi One and All,

I received my grant yesterday for 489 Visa, was waiting for more than a year. Have to travel before 12th May 2017.


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

Singh8819 said:


> Assesment approved on 11 october
> Invitation 489 family sponsor victoria
> approved on 29 oct
> Visa filled on 15 november
> ...


Hi,

Congrats on your visa grant. How are you settling in Darwin?
I, too have received my Grant(489-NT SS) couple of days ago, and we have to land in Aus before 12th may 2017. I am a Mechanical Engineer originally from India looking to settle and work in NT. How are the opportunities for work in NT? What are the things to consider after landing in NT? I mean, accomodation and everything, coz I am bringing my family straightaway. If you have a personal number for chat, could you share it with me? It would be of great help....

Thanks....


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

rd85164 said:


> Subscribing.


Hi,

Congrats on your visa grant. How are you settling in Darwin?
I, too have received my Grant(489-NT SS) couple of days ago, and we have to land in Aus before 12th may 2017. I am a Mechanical Engineer originally from India looking to settle and work in NT. How are the opportunities for work in NT? What are the things to consider after landing in NT? I mean, accomodation and everything, coz I am bringing my family straightaway. If you have a personal number for chat, could you share it with me? It would be of great help....

Thanks....


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

rd85164 said:


> Subscribing.


Hi,

Congrats on your visa grant. How are you settling in Darwin?
I, too have received my Grant(489-NT SS) couple of days ago, and we have to land in Aus before 12th may 2017. I am a Mechanical Engineer originally from India looking to settle and work in NT. How are the opportunities for work in NT? What are the things to consider after landing in NT? I mean, accomodation and everything, coz I am bringing my family straightaway. If you have a personal number for chat, could you share it with me? It would be of great help....

Thanks....


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

sbatabyal said:


> Hi One and All,
> 
> I received my grant yesterday for 489 Visa, was waiting for more than a year. Have to travel before 12th May 2017.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

peedus said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my question.
> 
> There were rumors on DIBP returning the VISA fee for 190 applicants if the skill is not listed in CSOL of 2017, that made me worried. But since my skill is still on CSOL, that makes me feel more relaxed I was worried as I thought all that money for nothing and your reply makes so much sense and is kinda obvious now. Sorry if that sounded like a stupid question!


Which State u moved?


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

Unbearable28 said:


> Where did you read that there is an issuance quota for visa? That's ridiculous I have heard something like this for the first time.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Which state u r moving?


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank drjengoa for replying my post.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

sbatabyal said:


> Hi One and All,
> 
> I received my grant yesterday for 489 Visa, was waiting for more than a year. Have to travel before 12th May 2017.


Congratulations!


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Singh8819 said:


> Singh8819 said:
> 
> 
> > Assesment approved on 11 october
> ...


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank drjengoa for replying my post.
> 
> ...


Congratulations my dear, I'm glad you made it. It was quite fast. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

sbatabyal said:


> Hi One and All,
> 
> I received my grant yesterday for 489 Visa, was waiting for more than a year. Have to travel before 12th May 2017.


Very encouraging. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

sharif444 said:


> Alhamdulillah, By the grace of Almighty God I and my wife got the Grant today.


Hi,
Which State?


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> Very encouraging.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

jasonmakki said:


> Hi everyone . I lodged my visa on 3rd of July 2016 and and I've not granted yet!?
> Its almost 8 months. One Question; we already providing them With Police clearance then why they should put us through security check and so on?
> 
> Further, who is in the same boat and waiting for for Visa 489 ( darwin) ?


hi,

what is your visa status by today? me too waiting for 6 months from visa lodge. Did you try to call them? what did they reply? so where is you gsm. mine is gsm brisbane.

its really headache period making life in pause button.

keep in touch as we are in same boat.

thank you
manoh:ranger:


----------



## kim_sakura4u (Mar 30, 2017)

Who is ur co?


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

kim_sakura4u said:


> Who is ur co?


mine is anna from brisbane and who's yours?


----------



## kim_sakura4u (Mar 30, 2017)

It's Alexandra..


----------



## kim_sakura4u (Mar 30, 2017)

And yes from Brisbane.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for posting a great information on this forum. I also like to thank drjengoa for replying my post.
> 
> ...


 Congrats Bro
Would like to ask one thing. is it necessary to have your occupation registered under SOL to get Relative sponsorship? My Brother is living in NT and but my occupation (Marketing specialist) is in CSOL and NT highly demand occupations.
Regards


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

sbatabyal said:


> Hi One and All,
> 
> I received my grant yesterday for 489 Visa, was waiting for more than a year. Have to travel before 12th May 2017.


Congrates on your success bro..
Will you please share your timeline n total points? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantu1009 (Jul 21, 2017)

*489 Visa*

Dear All,

Please my details below.
489 visa
Total Points: 65
ACS Assessment: 01/10/2016
ACS Positive: 15/10/2016 
Far South Coast NSW: 01/11/2016
Far South Coast NSW sponsorship: 15/12/2016
Invitation: 17/12/2017
Visa Lodged: 21/01/2017
PCC Submitted: 21/01/2017
CO first Contact: 02/02/2017( Requirement for medicals & form 80)
Medical & Form 80 submitted: 14/02/2017
Grant: still waiting

I request you to please guide me as i have not heard anything from my CO since then, neither they have contacted my any employer yet. Its been since months now today. M really worried, please help me out.

Thanks
Mantu


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

How long it takes to get SS for SS under 489 ?

___________________
ANZCO Code: 149212 Customer Service Manager
PTE-A: 28th April 2017
EOI: 4th July 2017
Total Points: 65


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

have they done employment verification... I have also applied and waiting grant... 



Mantu1009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please my details below.
> 489 visa
> ...


----------



## Mantu1009 (Jul 21, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> have they done employment verification... I have also applied and waiting grant...


nope mate they have not done any employment verification. When did u applied?, i am in my 7th month.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Am just in the second month.. NOC software engineer applied in June.. where r u from? me from Mumbai.. hopefully you should hear from them soon ,, some good news.... 



Mantu1009 said:


> nope mate they have not done any employment verification. When did u applied?, i am in my 7th month.


----------



## Mantu1009 (Jul 21, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Am just in the second month.. NOC software engineer applied in June.. where r u from? me from Mumbai.. hopefully you should hear from them soon ,, some good news....


I am from Vadodara Gujarat, even mine for Far South Coast same as you.


----------



## sbatabyal (Aug 30, 2016)

Mantu1009 said:


> I am from Vadodara Gujarat, even mine for Far South Coast same as you.


Hey, even i am from Vadodara

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice 1 .. u moved to NT then? how are the job prospects.. 




sbatabyal said:


> Hey, even i am from Vadodara
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## beneeshbaby (Nov 10, 2016)

*489 Grant Developer/Programmer*

IETLTS - Overall 6.5, 
Experience - 10 points(5+ yrs as per ACS)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Family sponsorship - 10points

Total 65 Points

EOI submitted in Feb 2017. still waiting .. Can anyone have any suggestions? The family sponsorship was for the WA region.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Keeo trying for 190 State Sponsorship and 489 State Sponsorship... 





beneeshbaby said:


> IETLTS - Overall 6.5,
> Experience - 10 points(5+ yrs as per ACS)
> Age 30 points
> Education 15 points
> ...


----------



## beneeshbaby (Nov 10, 2016)

beneeshbaby said:


> IETLTS - Overall 6.5,
> Experience - 10 points(5+ yrs as per ACS)
> Age 30 points
> Education 15 points
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Does anyone have an idea on the state sponsorship provided by goverments for programmers//Developers now? I have not looked specifically to 190. Any suggestions will be really helpful.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Each state has their own requirements.. you will need to check their sites for more information. NSW FSC might be open for IT. 



beneeshbaby said:


> Thanks for the reply. Does anyone have an idea on the state sponsorship provided by goverments for programmers//Developers now? I have not looked specifically to 190. Any suggestions will be really helpful.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, any one recently got 489 ITA?

My sister applied in Nov 2016, 65 points, occupation- network admin, State - Victoria, still waiting.

Any place that keeps tracks of the invites/ grants for 489?

I see a lot of info on the 189 invites/grants here but the info on 489 is limited (maybe due to low level of applicants i guess).

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Vic2013 said:


> Hi Guys, any one recently got 489 ITA?
> 
> My sister applied in Nov 2016, 65 points, occupation- network admin, State - Victoria, still waiting.
> 
> ...


Vic2013,

The tracking part question is already answered in a different thread..489 visa applicants pool - Page 578.

Please check..

Best Wishes.


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

Vic2013 said:


> Hi Guys, any one recently got 489 ITA?
> 
> My sister applied in Nov 2016, 65 points, occupation- network admin, State - Victoria, still waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi,

489 visa has two streams i.e family sponsor and state nomination. 
Network admin aren't on Victoria list so state nomination is not possible here.
Family sponsor invites are sent to non pro rata occupations on MLTSSL. Since this occupation is on STSOL, hence 489 family sponsor invite would not be issued.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Any grant on code 149212?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any progress?


QUOTE=Mantu1009;12874890]Dear All,

Please my details below.
489 visa
Total Points: 65
ACS Assessment: 01/10/2016
ACS Positive: 15/10/2016 
Far South Coast NSW: 01/11/2016
Far South Coast NSW sponsorship: 15/12/2016
Invitation: 17/12/2017
Visa Lodged: 21/01/2017
PCC Submitted: 21/01/2017
CO first Contact: 02/02/2017( Requirement for medicals & form 80)
Medical & Form 80 submitted: 14/02/2017
Grant: still waiting

I request you to please guide me as i have not heard anything from my CO since then, neither they have contacted my any employer yet. Its been since months now today. M really worried, please help me out.

Thanks
Mantu[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jatinm (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello friends, need your expert advise, I have applied and paid my visa fee for 489 visa for QLD in November 2016 also gone through with all the medicals for me and my family except XRay for my wife due to her pregnancy, now new baby has born in April 2017, change of circumstances updated by my agent but now from last 4 months I am waiting for HAP ID to be generated for new baby. What to do in this case ?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Jatinm said:


> Hello friends, need your expert advise, I have applied and paid my visa fee for 489 visa for QLD in November 2016 also gone through with all the medicals for me and my family except XRay for my wife due to her pregnancy, now new baby has born in April 2017, change of circumstances updated by my agent but now from last 4 months I am waiting for HAP ID to be generated for new baby. What to do in this case ?


Please send a reminder that you are still awaiting. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
Sometimes you get tired of waiting but in the end it's worth it. My 489 family sponsor visa was granted to me yesterday. Thank God with me. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Congrats Bro*



drjengoa said:


> Hello everyone,
> Sometimes you get tired of waiting but in the end it's worth it. My 489 family sponsor visa was granted to me yesterday. Thank God with me.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Congrats Brother.


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> Hello everyone,
> Sometimes you get tired of waiting but in the end it's worth it. My 489 family sponsor visa was granted to me yesterday. Thank God with me.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Can you share your timeline? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

ujaved007 said:


> Can you share your timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I will, it's a very long process for me. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------

